# Bus service Butte to Salt Lake City



## John (Jan 3, 2012)

On Greyhound's North American Bus Map, they show that a connecting carrier serves Butte to Salt Lake City. I cannot book the ticket on Greyhound or Trailways' website. So who operates the bus? How do I book?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, according to this website the service no longer exists. It's very probable

that the map you saw is out of date. Greyhound is vacating large portions of the heartland and in some

cases regional carriers are picking up the slack but that doesn't appear to be the case here.

If money is no object you can fly non-stop from Butte to SLC on Delta.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 8, 2012)

8/11 I saw some bus at Jim's Smoke Shop which is the bus depot in Dillon, Mt. It was headed to Salt Lake City. It may have come from Butte. Maybe it was a Rimrock Trailways bus.


----------



## bretton88 (Feb 9, 2012)

It is not bookable as a standalone trip, but Salt Lake Express runs the route still but you can only book it as a connecting leg from another bus. My friend took it last year. Quite comfortable.


----------

